#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  أيمن خطاب علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

[frame="3 80"]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

**

*معنا اليوم علي كرسي التعارف عضو جديد*
*من اسرة ابناء مصر*
*عضو اشترك بالمنتدي منذ فترة واصبح له مكانه عند الجميع*
*بوجوده الطيب وتواجده الرائع*
*وحضوره الجميل*
*يشارك الجميع في اتراحهم وافراحهم*
*معنا اليوم ايمن خطاب علي كرسي التعارف*
*اهلا بك ايمن معنا*
*وان شاء الله يطيب لك المقام* 
*في انتظارك وانتظار الجميع ولقاء*
*ممتع ان شاء الله*
*لك وللجميع خالص تقديري*

**[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا بك ايمن معنا*
*وان شاء الله تقضي وقت كويس* 
*تسمحلي اسئلك شوية اسئلة*

*من هو ايمن خطاب ؟*
*وما هو الفرق بين ايمن خطاب في المنتدي وخارجه؟*
*كيف تعرفت علي منتدي ابناء مصر؟*
*وما الذي وجدته مميز فيه عن باقي المنتديات الاخري؟*
*ما هي الغربة من وجهة نظر ايمن؟ هل فقط غربة مكان؟ام غربة روح ايضا؟*
*ومتي يعود ايمن الي ارض الوطن؟*
*ساتابع اللقاء ان شاء الله*
*لك خالص تقديري*
 :f:  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً وسهلاً بك أيمن معنا علي كرسي التعارف
مش تقلق من هنسيبك 30 ضوء  ::   ::  هم بس كام سؤال 

* ما هو الأساس الذي يقيم به أيمن خطاب علاقاته؟؟
* ما هو الموقف الذي لا تسطيع نسيانه في المنتدي ؟؟؟
* بعد مرور بعض الوقت علي تواجدك في أبناء مصر ..هل نظرتك للمنتدي و للأعضاء إختلفت عن البداية؟؟
* متي يقول أيمن خطاب ..لا لن أسامحك ؟؟؟

كفاية كده مش هتقل عليك  ::  و ان شاء الله لي عودة من جديد
منور يا أيمن و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



ما أجمل ان نلتقي سوياً في موضوع واحد على كرسي التعارف .. ولعله لم يكن بالزمن الطويل الذي انتسبت فيه للمنتدى .. فأنا لم أكمل عامي الأول بعد  .. ولعل الكثير هنا لم يشاهدو لي أي خواطر من قبل .... وقد لا تكون تلك الشهور القليلة الماضية التي وثّقت بيني وبينكم .. لكنها كانت فترة كافية عرفت فيها أبرز معالم الأعضاء .. وفتحت لكم فيها قلبي , وسطرت في ذاكرتكم معالم من شخصيتي وروحي .., وقد تخيلت أنني ولو للحظات  أخاطب فيها نفسي أو اكثر من ذلك وأنا أتواصل معكم .. فدعوني أعبر لكم عن سعادتي بجلوسي اليوم على كرسي التعارف ... وكل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان لإدارة المنتدى وفريق عمل أبناء مصر .. 

الأخت الفاضلة .. أم أحمد 


لا أعلم بماذا أبدأ وماذا أكتب وماذا أقول .. فلقد جاءت دعوتك الكريمة للجلوس على كرسي التعارف في وقتها .. فكم مرةٍ صادفت أعضاء وخذلني التعبير في المشاركات .. وكم مرةٍ تمنيت أن أعيد المشاركة من جديد لأقول لهم عما بداخلي .. وأن التعبير كثيراً ما يخونني .. وكم مرةٍ عرقلتني العبرات عن الأسف والإعتذار .. وكم مرةٍ تاهت الكلمات ولم أستطع الشكر ولا حتى التقدير لمن بذلوا الجهد والعرق .. وكم مرةٍ رحلوا عني وعجزت عن توديعهم وشرح وجهة نظري عند الاختلاف معهم .. وكم من كم تدور في دواخلي المتعبة ... 

ربما تكون الفكرة مطروحة في العديد من المنتديات والمواقع .. ولكن.. دعونا أخواني الأعضاء والعضوات نعيد الكرة من خلال كرسي التعارف في ثوبه الجديد ... دعونا نرسل همساتنا وأسئلتنا واستفساراتنا من هنا  وهناك مع الأختين الفاضلتين أ. ( أم أحمد )  و ( أ. بوكي بوكي ) .. و ربما يكون لي معكم نداء أو وقفات أو همسات عتاب أو.....! لا أدري ...  فقط سأرسل كلماتي هنا .. وأنتظركم ترسلون أسئلتكم .. ولنبدأ حوارنا المفتوح من القلب وإلى القلب .. 




مع تحياتي

بدون القاب .. فقط أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عماد سالم

الحوار ممتع وشيق 

وفرصة نتعرف على شخصية الاستاذ ايمن 


ولنا  عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
منور كرسى التعارف استاذ ايمن 
ان شاء الله يكون لقاء جميل سواء بأسئلته أو اجاباته 
لى عوده مره أخرى
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *اهلا بك ايمن معنا*
> *وان شاء الله تقضي وقت كويس* 
> *تسمحلي اسئلك شوية اسئلة*
> 
> *من هو ايمن خطاب ؟*
> *وما هو الفرق بين ايمن خطاب في المنتدي وخارجه؟*
> *كيف تعرفت علي منتدي ابناء مصر؟*
> *وما الذي وجدته مميز فيه عن باقي المنتديات الاخري؟*
> *ما هي الغربة من وجهة نظر ايمن؟ هل فقط غربة مكان؟ام غربة روح ايضا؟*
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. أم أحمد 





> اهلا بك ايمن معنا
> وان شاء الله تقضي وقت كويس 
> تسمحلي اسئلك شوية اسئلة




 أهلاً بك أختي الفاضلة .. وأهلاً بدعوتك الكريمة للجلوس على كرسي التعارف .. وأتمنى من الله أن أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً عليكم .. وأن تكون إجاباتي عند حسن ظن الجميع إن شاء الله .. وأن نستمتع جميعاً بهذا اللقاء الودي المفتوح .. وأهلاً بأسئلتك في افتتاح كرسي التعارف .. مع خالص تحياتي العطرية .. .. 






> من هو ايمن خطاب ؟




 سؤالك الاستفتاحي يبدو في مجملة سهل .. ولكنه من النوع السهل الممتنع .. فما أصعب أن يتحدث المرء عن نفسه .. ولربما تجنح بي الأنا للحديث عن نفسي من خلال إبراز محاسنها وإخفاء عيوبها .. ولكن .. دعيني أخرج الكلمات عفوية دون ترتيب لنرى ما ستسفر عنه .. 

أولاً سأتحدث عن العبد الفقير إلى الله أيمن خطاب الإنسان .. فأنا إنسان بائس ... آمالي تائهة .. حقي مغصوب .. وفي الحب لا مستقبل لي .. ولقد اختلط الألم بلحمي ودمي ومنه تكون مزيج روحي وأنا لا أزال جنين في بطن أمي .. لذا فأنا والحزن رفيقان على طريق الحياة لا نفترق .. 

أعشق الوجود .. أشعر بنفسي أني كائن ليلي .. أصحوا ليلاً لأناجي ربي والنجوم .. وأجلس على شاطئ الخليج العربي لأشكو همي وحزني .. الرومانسية لها نصيب كبير في حياتي .. فهي الهواء الذي أتنفس من خلاله .. وهي المياة التي تروي قلبي وعروقي .. ولكن يعيبني عصبيتي الزائدة وانفعالاتي المعلبة وسرعة اتخاذ قراراتي وعدم الاكتراث بنتائج هذا الإندفاع اللحظي .. كما يعيبني استهواء لعبة التحديات ومحاولات إثبات الذات حتى ولو كنت في الإتجاه المغاير .. لا لشيء إلا للاستمتاع بنشوة الإنتصار وتحقيق الهدف باعتلاء كلمتي حتى ولو على حساب الآخرين .. 

الكتابة أهم هواياتي ... فهي سحر أبدي وعبث دائم وجموح لا ينتهي .. أجلس يومياً وحدي على شاطئ جرحي .. لأراقب الأفق والوحدة تمزق إحساسي الظمآن .. فدعيني أغلق عيني عن الحقيقة .. وأسدل الستار عن الحقيقة ..  ذريني أنتظر الليالي .. فالحلم الزائف أصبح موالي .. 

عائلتي هي محور حياتي ... أمي هي مصدر قوتي في الشدائد ... هي حبي الأبدي .. والشمعة المضيئة لي في مراحل حياتي  .. والنور الذي أستدل به عندما أضيع في متاهات الغربة الواسعة .. 

عملي يحتل نصيب كبير من يومي .. أعشق الإبداع من خلال التصوير والإخراج للحفلات .. أشعر أني ملك متوج بعد كل حفلة ناجحة .. أرى ذلك في عيون كبار الزوار والحضور .. وأجمل لحظاتي بالعمل .. عندما أقف إلى جوار موظف جديد يعمل تحت رايتي .. فأسقيه فني وألقنه رؤيتي .. فالتصوير فن قبل أن يكون مهنة ..

هذا كل ما لدي في الحياة .. ومحطتي الأخيرة عن شخصية أيمن خطاب الإنسان  .. هي طيبة قلبي وتسامحي مع من أساء إليّ مهما فعل بي .. ومع من أسأت إليهم .. أشعر كأني طفل صغير في برائته .. ولا أحمل ضغينة لأحد .. ويومياً أقوم بتفريغ جميع انفعلاتي قبل أن أنام .. لأصحو على يوم جديد لا أحمل فيه ضغينة لأحد أو كره لبشر أو حقد لناجح أو حسد لغني أو ... الخ ..

والآن سأتحدث عن أيمن خطاب الكاتب .. فالانسان كتلة من المشاعر والأحاسيس .. ومشاعرنا مركزة في النفس وما تحمل وتتحمل  .. وللنفس قدرة علي التحمل ومن ثم تتعب وتعلن عصيانها  .. وكثيراً ما تختار نفسي وبكل ارادتها ان تتحدث عن ما بداخلها من خلال الكتابة بدون تحريض مني ولا مجاملة .. وكثيراً ما تعلن نفسي عن ما بداخلها وتعترف بدون خجل ... لتخرج كلماتي في مواضيع وخواطر وهمسات .. وليست مشكلتي إن لم يفهم البعض ما أعنيه من خواطر .. فهذه قناعاتي وهذه افكاري .. وهذه كتاباتي بينكم .. أكتب ما أشعر به .. وأقتبس ما أنا مؤمن به.. وأعيد صياغة ما يروق لي .. وليس بالضرورة ما أكتبه يعكس حياتي الشخصية .. فهي في النهاية مجرد رؤيه لأفكاري ... 

وأخيراً .. دائما ما أقع في مأزق حقيقي في أغلب المنتديات التي أكتب لها أو المواقع الأدبية التي أشرف عليها .. وهو الإنطباع الأول والإنبهار بخواطري لأي عضوة جديدة .. فتشعر بأنني أكتب عن ما يجول بخاطرها ولا تستطيع التعبير عنه .. فيتطور الأمر لإعجاب بأيمن خطاب الإنسان .. دون أن تدرك أن هناك فرق كبير بين أيمن خطاب الإنسان وأيمن خطاب الكاتب .. ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي .. ومع الوقت ومرور الشهور والسنين اعتدت على التعامل مع هذه المواقف .. حتى ولو بطريقة الصدمة والتجاهل .. وإن كنت لا أفضل تلك الطريقة ولكن كما يقولون ما باليد حيلة ..  







> وما هو الفرق بين ايمن خطاب في المنتدي وخارجه؟




 حقيقة .. لا أعلم كيف أجيب على هذا السؤال المحوري الهام .. فكل من يرتدي قناعاً عندما يكون خلف الشاشة .. وليس بالضرورة أن يكون قناعاً مزيفاً .. ولكنه في أحيان كثيرة يكون قناعاً من أجل التواري عن خلفيات كثيرة في شخصياتنا ... ولكي أشرح أكثر .. دعيني اقتبس جزءاً من رد الأخت الفاضلة الأميرة المفقودة في أحد موضوعاتي تحت عنوان إلى أصحاب الأقنعة المزيفة بالمنتدى  .. 



> *
> 
> صديق قلمي المبدع في الكلمة المبدع في الاحساس  شاعر المنتدى  
> أعلم أني بردي أغضبتك مني ... ولكن من أجل أن أصل لردك هذا الذي يجعلني أتمعن به جيدا لأعرف أكثر عن صديق قلمي 
> ولتعلم ايها الصديق ان كل منا يرتدي قناع  يخاف منه ويخاف  علية ...
> ايها الصديق لست وحدك من تردتدي قناع مبتسم .... ليظهر للاخر انه لا يعاني
>   لست وحدك تشعل شمعة الامل امام الاخرين ...
> لست وحدك تعاني من  ظنك الطيب بالاخرين ...
> كل منا يرتدي قناع وكما اخبرتك ربما يكون لهدف نبيل او غير ذلك 
> فلا تغضب مني*



 إذن فكل منا يرتدي قناع .. وكما قالت الأخت ريم رما من أجل هدف نبيل .. لذا فأنا أيضاً أرتدي قناعاً .. ربما من أجل إخفاء عيوبي ... وربما من أجل شيء ما في نفسي ولكن مما لا شك فيه .. أنني أختلف كإنسان في الحياة عن أيمن خطاب الكاتب .. وربما الاختلافات ليست جوهرية .. وربما يكون أيمن خطاب خارج المنتدى أسوأ من داخله أو العكس .. فأنا لا أستطيع الحكم على نفسي حتى لا تغلبني الأنا والنرجسية .. لذا سأترك الحكم لمن عاشرني خارج المنتدى .. وكما يقول المثل المصري .. ( تعرف فلان : أيوة . عاشرته ؟ .. : لاء .. يبقى متعرفوش ) . 

فاصل ونواصل 


طـعـنـــــــــة الـعـدو تُـدمـي الـجـسـد 
و طـعـنـة الـصَّـديـق تُـدمـي الـقـلـب

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ابن البلد

اهلا بك أيمن علي الكرسي
ولي عودة إن شاء الله ببعض الأسئلة التي كنت أحضرها لك من موضوع عضوين علي الهوا 
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

اجمل تهنئه على كل الحاضرين

وتحياتى الخاصه العاطره للغاليه دائما أم احمد

فكرت الموضوع جميله جدا

وتمنياتى بنجاح المستمر

احب أهنيكى على فكرت موضوعك وكمان على اختيارك لشخصيه مثل شخصيه أيمن خطاب

بجد اختيار موفق جدا

وفعلا كثير من الناس التى لم تعرف أيمن بعد

هذه فرصتهم لكى يعرفه من يكون أيمن

ولو تحدثت انا عن ايمن

احتار اتحدث عن من

أيمن الاخ والصديق وابن البلد

ام أيمن الكاتب المميز

فمازلت احتار

لكن لى عوده اخره بأسئله كثيره

من خلال اجابتها من أيمن

نعرف منها من يكون أيمن خطاب

بس بجد أيمن شخصيه طيبه جدا وجميله وصريحه


وعلى مستوى الكتابه فهو مميز بلفعل

تقبل تحياتى يااخى العزيز أيمن

ومزيد من النجاح

ولى عوده لاسئله الصراحه راحه

وأستعد لمواجه مملكه الحب الحاسمه

أبقو معنا....................

تحياتى للجميع

مملكه الحب

----------


## أنفـــــال

*العزيز أيمن خطاب ..* 
*أجب عن الأسئلة التاليـة ..*

*السؤال الأول :*

*قال ونستون تشرشل عن أحدهم :
" هذا الرجل.. كانت فيه كل الفضائل التي كرهتها .. و لم يكن فيه عيباً من العيوب التي أحبها " 
فكيف تبدو الفضائل التي من الممكن أن يكرهها الفرد ؟ و كيف تبدو العيوب قد يحبها الفرد ؟*

*السؤال الثاني :*

*قالت غادة السمان .. في قصيدة لها أحبها .. 
" قدري..
أبسط لك كفي 
لا لتقرأ 
بل لتكتب في راحتها 
ما شئت من النبوءات والكلمات 
وترسم فيها 
ما يحلو لك من الخطوط والدروب والرموز 
بوردتك 
أو بسكينك ! " 
لماذا نسمح لغريب لا نعرفه و لا يعرفنا .. بأن يرسم على أيدينا ؟ حتى و لو بالسكين ؟؟* 

*السؤال الثالث :*

*قرأت في مقالة .. قالت صاحبتها ..* 
*
(( أنا أقوم بالتدريس نصف العام فى أوروبا وأمريكا وأعود إلى هنا فى الصيف فأشعر وكأنى فى مدينة الموتى، هناك شئ ما حصل للمصريين، شئ أصاب شخصيتهم، عندما أكون فى الخارج ضمن وفود أعرف الوفد المصرى فورا من حكاية التنازل المستمر، شخصية تم قهرها لآلاف السنين، أصبح الخوف هو المسيطر... ))*
*
فكم تبلغ نسبة ماذكرت بالأعلى من الصحة ؟؟ و هل حقاً.. صار الخوف مسيطراً .. ؟ و لماذا ؟*

*السؤال الرابع:*

*مامدى صحة العبارتين الآتيتين .. و لماذا ؟
(( إن الباحث عن العظمة لا يصل إليها .. لأن العظمة تسعى إلى المخلصين فقط .. ))
(( الإبداع امرأة .. أما العبقرية .. فهي رجل .. ! ))*

*السؤال الخامس :*

*حقوق الملكية الفكرية للنصوص و القصص .. كيف نحافظ عليها في رأيك ؟*


*مرحباً .. بك ..* 
*

*

----------


## ابن البلد

هو ليه أيمن دايما بيأخد إستثناءات  :: 
وموضوعه قعد 3 أسابيع
علي العموم أنا هقرأ الأول بس الردود اللي فاتتني
وأجي أرد بإستفاضه 
وبعتذر أني ملحقتش أتابع الموضوع نتيجة لسفري 
 :: 
 :Cool:

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

اليك الاسئلة
س1 ما هو لونك المضل 
س2 ما هو اللون الذى تكرهه
س3 ما هو افضل موقع او منتدى زرته

----------

